# sublimation wrinkles ??



## teamnta (Apr 7, 2009)

did my first sublimation job on a press and did not turn out. Please help if you know what you are doing. I have epson 4880 with 8 ink sublijet set up printed on a beaver paper TexPrint XP water based sublimation paper and when it came out of the printer the paper seems little wet over the ink and notice a slight wrinkle effect on areas of lot of ink. It dried well so tried pressing on 100% poly and it showed the wrinkles on the paper. It looks like waves of area transfer well and bad. as directed by the paper co. pressed at 400 med pressure for 50 sec ???????
Anyone please help. I have a job to finish by Friday !!!


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

What is your media type?


----------



## teamnta (Apr 7, 2009)

100 percent poly shirts - white


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure you pre-press shirt for 15 sec and incraese your pressure.


----------



## teamnta (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks Sonya - that actually worked great !!
It is actually funny a tech from a conde gave me the correct response since I just made my first purchase from you guys 2 days ago - I purchased several papers - and callled about a email I got about some new vapor shirt I am going to order next week. You got my business from now on. Thanks again Sonya


----------

